# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin hướng dẫn đấu nối BOB MV-BOB-V2

## ktshung

Xin các bác hướng dẫn cho em cách đấu nối con BOB này với ạ. cụ thể
- Các chân Step+, Step-, Dir+, Dir- của Driver đấu vào đâu?
- 3 chân Spindle đấu vào đâu?
- Công tác hành trình?
- Cấp nguồn?
- Cài đặt Port and Pin trong Mach3.
Em cám ơn ạ

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Bác vào trang này mà xem nè, 
http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...product_id=105

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## ktshung

> Bác vào trang này mà xem nè, 
> http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...product_id=105


Em vào rồi bác, riêng mạch này họ hướng dẫn chung chung, chả biết đường nào mà lần, gọi hỗ trợ thì cũng chẳng hiểu được gì thêm

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## emptyhb

Step + với dir + nối với 5v, step - nối với step, dir - nối với dir. Em nhìn trên ảnh cũng thấy có ghi các trục x y z a mà?

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

1. Bác nối chân dir+ vs step + nối chung vs nhau và nối vào nguồn 5V, chân dir- vs step- nối vào chân dir step trên bob
2. Mạch này có chân cuối cùng gần con biến trở màu trắng xanh ấy là chân ra 0-10v điều khiển tốc độ biến tần, chân còn lại nối vào gnd
3. Bác nhìn bên trái mạch có các đường vào in10+, in 10-,.... đó là các đầu vào của mạch, bác nối chân + vào nguôn, chân còn lại nối qua ctht rồi nối vào gnd.
4.cấp nguồn vào 2  chân gnd|24v
5. bác nhìn vào các số trong ngoặc trên mạch là các chân tương ứng trên cổng LPT
good luck

----------

ktshung, Mạch Việt

----------


## ktshung

> 1. Bác nối chân dir+ vs step + nối chung vs nhau và nối vào nguồn 5V, chân dir- vs step- nối vào chân dir step trên bob
> 2. Mạch này có chân cuối cùng gần con biến trở màu trắng xanh ấy là chân ra 0-10v điều khiển tốc độ biến tần, chân còn lại nối vào gnd
> 3. Bác nhìn bên trái mạch có các đường vào in10+, in 10-,.... đó là các đầu vào của mạch, bác nối chân + vào nguôn, chân còn lại nối qua ctht rồi nối vào gnd.
> 4.cấp nguồn vào 2  chân gnd|24v
> 5. bác nhìn vào các số trong ngoặc trên mạch là các chân tương ứng trên cổng LPT
> good luck


Em cám ơn bác, cho em hỏi vậy mạch này không cần thêm nguồn 5v cách ly? Em thấy mấy mạch mach 3 hay có. Biến tần của em có 3 cổng H.M,L thì nối vào con này ntn ạ?
Một ý nữa là mục số 3, bác bảo nối chân + vào nguồn là nguồn 24V ấy ạ?

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

mạch này ko cần thềm nguồn 5v nữa còn nối biến tần thì mình ko rõ lắm chỉ nhớ cần 1 chân 0v vs 1 chân 0-10v để đk

----------

ktshung, Mạch Việt

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Xin các bác hướng dẫn cho em cách đấu nối con BOB này với ạ. cụ thể
> - Các chân Step+, Step-, Dir+, Dir- của Driver đấu vào đâu?
> - 3 chân Spindle đấu vào đâu?
> - Công tác hành trình?
> - Cấp nguồn?
> - Cài đặt Port and Pin trong Mach3.
> Em cám ơn ạ


Bên mình đã update tài liệu đấu nối và setup trên Mach3 cho bo MV-BOB-V2 trên web từ lâu rồi, bạn vào tham khảo nhé, hoặc có thể download trực tiếp ở đây:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3u...noi+BOB+V2.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/15...-+BO..B+V2.pdf

Có gì chưa rõ bạn có thể gọi điện hoặc chat onl với kỹ thuật bên mình để được hỗ trợ.

----------


## kametoco

e có cái bob như hình có ngõ ra G, D+, P-, P+ thì nối với driver có cổng Dir+, dir-, step+, step- như thế nào vậy các bác

----------


## CKD

Tạm thời thì XYZA đấu thế này. Nói chai cho nhanh, kiếm hình ảnh lâu quá.
BOB có: G, D+, P-, P+ với ghi chú Puls vi sai.
Driver có: Dir+, Dir-, Pulse+, Pulse-

Vậy:
Dir- --- G
Dir+ --- D+
Pulse- --- P-
Pulse+ --- P+

Trạng thái active: hight

----------

josphamduy, kametoco

----------


## katerman

BOB này em đã config tại đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...u-ung-ho/page5

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Mạch Việt

BOB mới nhất bên em là phiên bản V2.3 nhé, bác nào chưa đấu nối thuần thục thì có thể download tài liệu về đấu nối theo hướng dẫn.
Hoặc liên hệ với kỹ thuật bên em ak  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...formation_id=7

----------

mrcao86

----------

